# iPod touch 2G et étui Belkin



## patafix (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Me voila de retour sur le forum, avec une petite nouveauté ! Je suis en effet l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPod touch 2G depuis hier, et je viens faire un tour ici pour chercher des infos à propos des étuis.

J'aimerai protéger mon touch pour éviter de le rayer (surtout l'arrière, qui est paraît-il relativement fragile), ça me fait un peu peur de le balader comme ça sans aucune protection.

J'ai trouvé un étui silicone Belkin sur l'apple store, mais je ne l'ai pas vu ailleurs, et je n'ai pas non plus trouvé de test de cet étui.

Petit lien pour voir l'étui en question :
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T...&fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTg4OTQzMw&s=topSellers

Je trouve qu'il n'épaissit pas trop la ligne du touch, mais j'aurais quand même aimé voir ce que ça donne "en vrai". Est-ce que par hasard quelqu'un l'aurait testé ?

Merci d'avance !

Patafix


----------



## DeepDark (23 Octobre 2008)

Pas testé mais ayant un étui en silicone pour mon Touch, je peux dire que ça accroche dans la poche...


----------



## Bigbenr (23 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai vu, mais sur un iPhone 3G. En tout cas ça avait l'air bien, adapté à la forme, très souple, et effectivement ça accroche (mais est-ce un défaut ?). Il était en revanche un peu usé sur une arête, le noir était un peu parti et on voyait la couleur en dessous. (bleu pour ton exemple)
Sa souplesse le rend facile à enlever, mais l'iPod ne glissera pas tout seul en dehors de l'étui.
Sinon ça ne protège pas l'écran, alors je ne sais pas si il est par défaut sensible aux rayures, mais il existe des films transparents à rajouter en complément.


Sinon je ne connais pas d'autres types d'étui pour iPod Touch 2G, qui soit aussi simple, sans "clapet"... et qui ne soit pas à un prix exorbitant.


----------



## DeepDark (23 Octobre 2008)

Juste pour info j'ai choisi un étui de incase, celui là.

Génial, l'iPod est parfaitement tenu, toucher agréable, on sens que c'est solide (il est assez épais).
Seul "problème" : il accroche.
Seul vrai problème : le bouton du dessus n'est pas en face du trou de l'étui; juste un poil sur le côté mais assez pour qu'on ne puisse pas le faire rentrer dedans...
A noter que malgré ce point, ce bouton n'est pas actionné par pression du silicone.


----------



## fandipod (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai dis dans un précédent poste que les étuis en silicone accroché dans la poche quand on voulait le sortir de la poche.......


----------



## patafix (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci bien pour vos avis !

Effectivement, j'imagine que le coté accrocheur peut être désagréable pour le sortir d'une poche par exemple. Ça peut aussi devenir un avantage en évitant aux maladroits dans mon genre de voir l'objet glisser entre les doigts et finir par terre...
Enfin ça se discute, c'est pas forcément un gros problème.

Par contre, autre question, le silicone ça a pas tendance à trop attraper la poussière ?

Et oui Bigbenr, je sais que l'écran n'est pas protégé, et je pensais justement mettre un film transparent. D'ailleurs est ce que ce genre de films jouent sur la sensibilité de l'écran ?

Merci DeepDark pour la précision, j'avoue que le Incase à l'air très sympa aussi. Et puis il n'a pas l'air de plomber les lignes du touch, et si en plus tu dis qu'il protège bien, c'est super !


----------



## DeepDark (23 Octobre 2008)

patafix a dit:


> Merci bien pour vos avis !
> 
> Effectivement, j'imagine que le coté accrocheur peut être désagréable pour le sortir d'une poche par exemple. Ça peut aussi devenir un avantage en évitant aux maladroits dans mon genre de voir l'objet glisser entre les doigts et finir par terre...
> Enfin ça se discute, c'est pas forcément un gros problème.
> ...


Pour le film je ne pense pas que la sensibilité soit changée. Personnellement je n'en ai pas prit pour deux raisons:
- le prix...
- je nettoie l'écran quotidiennement (les traces de doigts avec du coup )


Pour la poussière sur l'étui en silicone RAS pour l'étui que j'ai. Elle ne se fixe pas dessus mais évidemment entre l'étui et le Touch...


----------



## Bigbenr (23 Octobre 2008)

patafix a dit:


> je pensais justement mettre un film transparent. D'ailleurs est ce que ce genre de films jouent sur la sensibilité de l'écran ?


Bah sur le iPhone que j'ai testé j'ai mis super longtemps avant de remarquer le film. Donc aucun soucis de sensibilité de ce côté ! Après je sais pas si c'est vraiment efficace pour protéger des rayures, mais bon c'est mieux que rien je suppose.


----------



## patafix (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien après un petit tour des magasins, j'ai pu voir le Belkin, qui me semble pas mal fait du tout.

Je crois que je vais me décider pour celui là, surtout que j'ai vu que le Incase est fait pour le touch 1G... Du coup, je ne suis pas sur qu'il s'adapte bien sur le 2G.

Et en ce qui concerne le film protecteur pour l'écran, est ce qu'il y a des différences entre les dimensions des touch et des iphone ?
Parce que pour les touch je trouve surtout des film écran + face arrière. Or je n'ai pas besoin d'en mettre sur l'arrière...

A priori, je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de différences pour la dimension de l'écran, mais bon, je préfère vérifier, parce que ça reste cher le morceau de plastique...


----------



## rofusionodd (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai aussi un ipod touch 2G, et j'ai trouver un superbe etuis ( moitier silicone et moitier plastique, donc superbe pour la poche) et il est donner avec pleins de petite accesoires, je l'ai reçu hier, et très content de mon achat, si ca te tente, voici l'adresse www.switcheasy-europe.com (Il s'apelle RebelTouch  )


----------



## fandipod (24 Octobre 2008)

Mais tu n'as pas de difficulté pour le mettre et l'enlever de ta poche?


----------



## rofusionodd (24 Octobre 2008)

par rapport a l'étuis silicone de mon nano 3G, non, quasi rien comme probleme !


----------



## DeepDark (24 Octobre 2008)

patafix a dit:


> Bon et bien après un petit tour des magasins, j'ai pu voir le Belkin, qui me semble pas mal fait du tout.
> 
> Je crois que je vais me décider pour celui là, surtout que j'ai vu que le Incase est fait pour le touch 1G... Du coup, je ne suis pas sur qu'il s'adapte bien sur le 2G.
> 
> ...


L'étui Incase que j'ai choisi est pour le 2G 

Pour l'écran il me semble que c'est le même si les iPod Touch et sur l'iPhone donc à mon avis le film protecteur (même si "spécial iPhone") convient pour le Touch


----------



## fandipod (24 Octobre 2008)

Et beh tu as bien de la chance....


----------



## rofusionodd (24 Octobre 2008)

Voila une petite video du rebel touch ( pas par moi x'D ) => http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-bg7TT2rT-0


----------



## Bigbenr (24 Octobre 2008)

>rofusionodd : Je vois qu'il y a un adaptateur pour les écouteurs... l'étui empêche-t-il de les brancher directement sur le iPod ? (Si non, quelle est son utilité ?...)


----------



## patafix (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah exact DeepDark ! En fait sur l'apple store il n'y a que la version pour le touch 1G, et je n'avais pas vu qu'il y en avait 2 sur le site d'Incase !

Enfin du coup tu me remets le doute, j'hésite entre le Belkin et l'Incase ! Je vais y réfléchir...

Et merci pour les films protecteurs ! 
D'ailleurs comment nettoyez-vous l'écran ? avec une "lingette" comme celle livrée avec le touch ?
J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de l'écran, qui semble être plutôt résistant aux rayures, mais le voir comme ça, à nue et plein de traces de doigts, ça me stresse !


----------



## BlueVelvet (25 Octobre 2008)

Si jamais vous cherchez d'autres pistes, je viens d'acquérir cet étui silicone:
http://www.macally-europe.com/productpage.php?product=1676
Très ben fait, s'ajuste au poil à l'iTouch sans mordre sur l'écran. Mais en effet, ca accroche en poche (et invalide l'usage des chaussettes Apple, impossible!)
Je pense l'utiliser avec le joli fourreau de moshi,
http://www.aevoe.com/shop/moshi.asp?showthis=71
C'est un peu rude pour le rentrer, mais sortie assez rapide même avec la housse. Et il y a une petite pochette commode pour écouteurs ou chiffon de nettoyage (suis maniaque!)

Sinon je lis dans l'aide d'Apple ceci: Ne chargez pas votre iPod lorsqu'il se trouve dans un étui de transport ou une housse.
Je comprend mal le sens de ce conseil... Si on place l'iPod dans un dock, ou on le connecte via USB, on doit enlever la housse? Mais pourquoi? Chaleur? Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

Pour néttoyer l'écran tu puex acheté un chiffon microfibres ça marche très bien....


----------



## rofusionodd (25 Octobre 2008)

l'adaptateur sert si vous utilisez des écouteurs qui parte directement en angle droit ( exemple: http://mp3.generationmp3.com/files/tests/x30/Ecouteurs.JPG ) Ceux là sont très gros directement après le bout qui s'emboite, et donc la  protection empêche d'aller les mettre bien au fond du mp3, il y a donc un adaptateur pour éviter ça


----------



## patafix (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui BlueVelvet, à mon avis c'est pour une histoire de chaleur pendant que la batterie charge.
Comme je n'ai pas encore eu à charger mon touch, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne, mais je sais que mon video chauffe un peu pendant la charge, ou quand je transfère beaucoup de musique (mais bon, j'imagine qu'un disque dur aura plus tendance à chauffer qu'une mémoire flash)
La température n'est quand même pas énorme, mais la coque en métal doit permettre de bien dissiper la chaleur, ce qui ne sera pas le cas si elle est recouverte de silicone ou autre matière plus ou moins isolante.

Enfin bon, je ne sais pas si ça pose vraiment problème, parce que je pense qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de gens qui ne s'embêtent pas à enlever la protection, surtout ceux qui ont des coques plus ou moins pénibles à monter...


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui.. Mias bon normalement les coques sont étudiées pour éviter qu'elle chauffe lors de la charge.


----------



## stickman (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour ! Je vais acheté un ipod Touch 2G 16go et je me pose la question de la housse/étui ...

Il y en a tellement (et quand même cher !), qu'est-ce qu'il faut choisir ? Je n'ai pas de goût spéciaux ... Noir avec des petits graffitis, truc comme ça, ça irai !
Mais protecteur !! 

Que me conseillez-vous ? C'est tellement difficile à choisir, et je sais même pas où l'acheter !!!

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Va voir sur l'apple store ou dans une fnac...


----------



## stickman (28 Octobre 2008)

Et tout est de bonne qualité ?


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Je vais regarder. Je post un autre message pour te conseiller.


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Voilà... Moi j'ai trouvé celui-là pas mal, pas trop cher, élécgant et surtout pas de silicone... Sinon fait moi une séléction d'étui et je te guiderais dans ton choix.


----------



## stickman (28 Octobre 2008)

Euh meric d'avoir regarder ! Tu m'as dit celui-là, mais lequel? Il n'y a rien comme nom ou lien ... :X


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TU374LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTg5MjczOA&s=newest 


Excuse...


----------



## stickman (29 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci ! 
Il y en a pas des aussi bien moins cher? Parce l'ipod est déjà cher :x (Mais c'est vrai qu'il a l'air bien celui-là !)


----------



## patafix (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien, je me suis finalement décidé pour l'étui Belkin que j'avais vu au départ sur l'apple store 
(http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T...&fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTg4OTQzMw&s=topSellers)

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui, et j'en suis plutôt content. Il est très souple et s'ajuste parfaitement sur le touch, les boutons restent accessibles.
Autre point positif : le silicone a un aspect mat et il est doux au toucher. Du coup, il n'est pas trop adhérent, et il n'a pas l'air d'accrocher quand on le glisse dans la poche. (Cela dit, je ne l'ai pas encore utilisé en situation !  )

En gros, il répond à mes attentes : protéger la face arrière des rayures tout en restant suffisamment mince pour ne pas trop grossir les lignes du touch.

Voila voila, si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, je peux faire des photos.


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

J'espère pour toi qu'il ne colle pas quand tu le mets dans ta poche..... Enfin..


----------



## BlueVelvet (29 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TU374LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTg5MjczOA&s=newest
> 
> 
> Excuse...



Salut,
Suis un peu maniaque donc je cherche un étui de ce genre (coque arrière) et pouvoir glisser le tout dans une pochette.
Avec le bon fourreau Moshi, une coque en silicone accroche qd même pas mal...
En cuir, pas d'accroche, mais ca élargit l'iTouch encore plus non?

Donc question: avec celui que tu recommandes, coque en cuir, penses-tu qu'on puisse glisser l'iTouch dans un fourreau genre Moshi ou une chaussette Apple?


----------



## BlueVelvet (29 Octobre 2008)

... et dans la foulée, qqn a-t-il vu ceci:

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=462601#

Tentant non?


----------



## fandipod (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui très tentant le dernier... je pense que l'on peut mettre le touch dans une chaussette mais par contre si il tombe..... A toi de voir


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tous,
J'ai acheté l'étui en silicone de Belkin pour l'iPod touch 2G en rouge, j'en suis très satisfait pour l'instant


----------



## fandipod (31 Octobre 2008)

Ok tant mieux pour toi



Bonne journée 

Fandipod


----------

